# Is this worth the bucks??



## Schnoefter (10/3/18)

Hi guys new to this vape thing looking for my first (proper) setup
Came across this and want to know if its good enough to fork out R1k

*SNOW WOLF vape*
Snow wolf mod with a big baby beast tank comes with a spear unused 3 coil element and a coil builder wich allows you to build your own coil also has spare glass and pouch and o rings. It was used fir 2 months by a non smoker abd has 10 months left on warranty
What you guys think?


----------



## daniel craig (10/3/18)

What you need to know when choosing the right device is if you:
1. Want a tight draw (like a cigarette) 
2. Prefer an airy draw like a hookah

If your answer to this question is 1 then the SMOK Baby beast will not be suited for you however, you chose 2, the TFV8 baby beast will be good enough.

With regards to the mod, the guy didn't give you much information other than the brand of the device. There are many Snow Wolf mods out in the market but since he says 10 months warranty remaining, I would assume he is talking about the Snow Wolf VFeng device. I'm a bit sceptical about the seller as it is highly unlikely that the device has 10 months warranty remaining. Most vendors offer a maximum of 6 months warranty on a device. Ask the seller which vendor he got the device from.

The VFeng does require 2 18650 batteries if I remember correctly and you will need an external charger. Even if the device has on board charging, I won't recommend charging the batteries on the device for safety reasons. The mod itself isn't too bad.

The TFV8 Baby Beast is a good tank. It does perform well. Although the seller is including the RDA deck for it, it isn't as easy to rebuild that deck as you would think. For a newbie it will be quite frustrating.

To be honest and in my opinion, I wouldn't take this deal. The reason for this is because I don't think the seller is going to give you batteries and a charger and this will increase the price significantly and I highly doubt there's 10 months warranty remaining. There's probably 4 months or less warranty remaining.

Recently I've seen vendors have the SMOK mods for very cheap (under 1k for a kit with tank, brand new). These mods come with the TFV8 baby beast or TFV12 Prince depending what you take. There are also alternative options available like the wake mod Co little foot, Vaporesso SWAG, SMOK Prince Stick (Stick device which comes with a TFV12 Prince - I've been using one and it's quite nice), SMOK ProColor.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 3 | Winner 5 | Informative 1


----------



## Spyro (10/3/18)

My personal opinion is run. When you hear the word SMOK... Run as fast as you can and never look back.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 7 | Funny 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Schnoefter (10/3/18)

Would prefer a tighter pull like a cigg
Its a mini plus mod
Not sure about the batteries

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## KZOR (10/3/18)

I would rather opt for the Aegis setup from @Clouds4Days under the classified section.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## daniel craig (10/3/18)

Schnoefter said:


> Would prefer a tighter pull like a cigg
> Its a mini plus mod
> Not sure about the batteries


The TFV8 Baby beast is not going to work out well in this case. All SMOK Tanks have a lot of airflow. If I remember correctly, you had an iJust before and burned coils quickly and had spit back issues.

For a tight draw I would suggest the Twisp Cue device. I think Twisp still have a deal for R999.95 for the Cue with 19 pods. The cue uses 20mg pods and has a very tight draw which you will really enjoy. The 20mg Nicotine strength will also satisfy your Nicotine cravings.

If you don't like the Cue, another option will be the Twisp Mouth-To-Lung tank called the Arcus which is R599. @Rob Fisher spoke briefly about it in another thread. Being a Mouth-To-Lung tank, the draw will be very similar to a cigarette. One thing to note is that you would most probably have to use Twisp liquids in this tank for best results. The Twisp liquids are 50/50 and 18mg which will work perfect here. If you want to get away cheaper and don't want to use Twisp liquids, you will have to contact the juice makers directly and ask if they would make a custom mix just for you at 15mg 50Vg/50Pg. Most mixers will happily do this for you.

@Resistance has the Twisp Cue and loves it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## daniel craig (10/3/18)

Since you like a tight draw, stay away from any SMOK tanks or most starter kits. What you should look at is Mouth-To-Lung tanks, Pod Systems or All-In-One devices.

If you buy a Mouth-To-Lung tank, you can use it on any mod at roughly 15 Watts which would give you more than enough battery life. The tank is the most important part.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Raindance (10/3/18)

KZOR said:


> I would rather opt for the Aegis setup from @Clouds4Days under the classified section.


Only problem with this truly great device is that it does not do on board charging and therefore requires purchasing an external charger as well.

I support @daniel craig's suggestion on the Twisp Cue. It is inexpensive a the basic kit costs under R400, and is ideal to get of the stinkies to start off with. There is plenty of time to jump down the gear rabbit hole later on.

Regards


----------



## Schnoefter (10/3/18)

Why is this so tough to buy a bloody vape?
I will want something i can charge in the bakkie as i am on the road most of the time.
Give enough smoke so it actualy feels like i am smoking something
The vape i had was an eleaf i just one i think....
Come to think of it i was enjoying it more when i was pulling it straight into the lungs.
I dont like the look of the straight pen style vapes.
Would also like to someday make my own coils.
I have absolutely no clue about these things and it seems more and more complicated as we go on.


----------



## Silver (10/3/18)

Schnoefter said:


> Why is this so tough to buy a bloody vape?
> I will want something i can charge in the bakkie as i am on the road most of the time.
> Give enough smoke so it actualy feels like i am smoking something
> The vape i had was an eleaf i just one i think....
> ...



Welcome to the forum @Schnoefter 
Hang in there
The guys above advising you are very experienced
We'll get you sorted. We just want you to get the correct vape

Problem with this vaping is there are several styles of vaping and many devices

I think you should try get at least two devices to try different styles and have 2 different juices going at the same time. Also most important, to have a backup.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hennie Otto (10/3/18)

how about the Joyetech EGO AIO? with the MTL coil? fits the budget to test the waters .. nvm just read your above reply about pen styles

Smoks tanks are pretty solid, and replacement coils are everywhere, their mods on the other hand ... eeeeeeeek


as i side note, I generally dont like to charge my mods via USB

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Raindance (10/3/18)

Schnoefter said:


> Why is this so tough to buy a bloody vape?
> I will want something i can charge in the bakkie as i am on the road most of the time.
> Give enough smoke so it actualy feels like i am smoking something
> The vape i had was an eleaf i just one i think....
> ...


@Schnoefter, I know the feeling, the number of choices and options are daunting, especially to someone new to the scene. The problem is that were you to get the wrong setup, it could give you the wrong impression and you could end up putt off of vaping for life. I notice you had a previous attempt go wrong already. Same happened to me and if it were not for a fortunate turn of events, I'd probably still smell like an ashtray.

At present you should not worry about the looks of a device, first priority is to determine what kind of vape suits you. I can promise that no matter what you buy, it will not be your last buy.

Maybe pop @BumbleBee a PM and ask him some advice. He has been known to give sound advice and to have plenty of patience advising new converts. He is a participating vendor and a veteran vaper so he knows his stuff.

Bumblebee, hope I am not talking out of turn.

Regards and good luck.

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 2


----------



## Strontium (10/3/18)

The smok rda is a summumabish to build.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Hooked (10/3/18)

daniel craig said:


> The TFV8 Baby beast is not going to work out well in this case. All SMOK Tanks have a lot of airflow. If I remember correctly, you had an iJust before and burned coils quickly and had spit back issues.
> 
> For a tight draw I would suggest the Twisp Cue device. I think Twisp still have a deal for R999.95 for the Cue with 19 pods. The cue uses 20mg pods and has a very tight draw which you will really enjoy. The 20mg Nicotine strength will also satisfy your Nicotine cravings.
> 
> ...



@daniel craig @Schnoefter There's an iJust Start and iJust S. I started with the iJust Start but couldn't get coils for it. I still use the iJust S and there are no spit-back issues. 

I have a Twisp Mini Vega - too small for a guy, but perhaps the Twisp Vega would be an option. I was advised by HPBotha of Twisp to use 50/50 (preferably) or 60/40, but no higher than that.

As far as custom mixes are concerned, All Day Vapes @ADV-Des are great. You can ask for not only your VG/PG preference but your nic level as well. And they have fascinating flavours!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Hooked (10/3/18)

Raindance said:


> @Schnoefter, I know the feeling, the number of choices and options are daunting, especially to someone new to the scene. The problem is that were you to get the wrong setup, it could give you the wrong impression and you could end up putt off of vaping for life. I notice you had a previous attempt go wrong already. Same happened to me and if it were not for a fortunate turn of events, I'd probably still smell like an ashtray.
> 
> At present you should not worry about the looks of a device, first priority is to determine what kind of vape suits you. I can promise that no matter what you buy, it will not be your last buy.
> 
> ...



Agree! @BumbleBee is the vaping doctor - he'll prescribe what you need!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar (10/3/18)

Schnoefter said:


> Why is this so tough to buy a bloody vape?
> I will want something i can charge in the bakkie as i am on the road most of the time.
> Give enough smoke so it actualy feels like i am smoking something
> The vape i had was an eleaf i just one i think....
> ...



It's sounds complicated because there a are so many different options. Different flavours, tanks and mods. Since u are new to vaping just choose something simple. U mentioned u liked the straight lung draw, I would suggest a Pico, it's one of the best starter kit.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Anvil (12/3/18)

Personally if you like a tight draw and want something easy and compact maybe look at something from the Joyetech eVic range. Some kits are under 1k new and with an MTL (mouth-to-lung) coil they are very much "cig-like". Also the mods have internal batteries so it's easy to charge on the go and no need to worry about carrying extra batteries.

Alternatively, if you willing to organise a courier or postnet or something I will gladly give you one of my Twisp Vega tanks that I don't use anymore. It uses the same MTL coil as a lot of joyetech kits so it has that tight draw and the coils are readily available. It has top airflow to stop leaks, and an internal guard to stop spit-backs of hot liquid. I will include an MTL coil for you as well. Only thing with this is it's up to you to find a mod to run it on. I'm sure someone can point you in the right direction for a good deal on a suitable mod.

The guys here who know more than I do can advise whether it's a good starting point or not, but this was the tank that got me, my wife, and 2 close friends off of cigs.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Ruwaid (12/3/18)

@Schnoefter Or even try the Gusto Mini and pods bud. I alternate between this and my twisp cue during working hours or clients. The gusto mini can be used as both restrictive lung, so similar to the feeling you said of inhaling straight into the lungs, but not too airy and kinda tight OR MTL like a cig.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Ruwaid (12/3/18)

@Schnoefter you can have a go at my twisp cue and gusto mini next week and see which one you like, helping you narrow down your searches ever so slightly. PM incoming

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Schnoefter (12/3/18)

Howsit guys
How is this setup for R600?
It is a tesla 200w mod. Advken manta tank.


----------



## Spyro (12/3/18)

Schnoefter said:


> Howsit guys
> How is this setup for R600?
> It is a tesla 200w mod. Advken manta tank.


Imo that's pretty insane. If it's not defective then snap it up.


----------



## Rob Fisher (12/3/18)

Not a setup for a newbie who doesn't want to build coils.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Schnoefter (13/3/18)

Ja dont want to sukkel. Just wanna smoke the thing and buy replacement coils.
Another guy wants to sell me a pico 75 for R400.


----------



## Mr. B (13/3/18)

Schnoefter said:


> Howsit guys
> How is this setup for R600?
> It is a tesla 200w mod. Advken manta tank.


That is good value for money; however a bit advanced for a beginner like @Rob Fisher said. 

However if you have a vape shop near you that can build and wick the device for you then I'd say go for it. Just know that if you try to rewick it yourself and get it wrong a bunch of times you might get frustrated and might feel like you want to quit vaping; but hang in there. Practice makes perfect and this forum has a lot of members who are more than willing to help out when you need it


----------



## Andre (13/3/18)

Schnoefter said:


> Ja dont want to sukkel. Just wanna smoke the thing and buy replacement coils.
> Another guy wants to sell me a pico 75 for R400.


Get yourself 2 x Joyetech Ego AIO Ecos here for R240 each. Each kit contains 2 coils.


And a pack of 5 spare coils from the same vendor here, for R120.


And some 18 mg juices - see the Vape King brand is available in 18 mg - have not checked the other brands.

The second Eco is for when the other one is charging, to have two flavours at hand and as a backup. You can vape whilst it is charging, but that is inconvenient.

Total of around R760 (including 2 x 35 ml juices) and you are good to go!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------

